# (MN) FOX RED STUD: HRCH Hunting Memories, MH



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Tanner IS A GORGEOUS FOX RED with a solid Field Champion/ Master Hunter bloodline. He has an outstanding personality, calm and quick to learn. Loves the water, has excellent marking abilities. Health clearances: OFA hips good LR-200581G24M, elbows normal LR-EL56741M24, EIC clear (D13-010144), CNM clear (40575), CERF normal (LR-376833), PRA/PRCD clear/normal. RD/OSD normal. Sire: FC, AFC Gunstock's Topshelve Snap Decision, (FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander X Cougars Goin For Alleyoopmgp MH, QAA) Dam: Muddywater Amazing Grace (FC AFC, CFC Money Talks II x White Oak BC's Jenny, daughter of FC AFC Fox Hollow's Little Buddy and a full sister to our Stoney, MH, QAA). He has sired titled dogs and outstanding hunting dogs. PICTURES FOUND ON OUR WEBSITE TORGSLABS.COM $800


----------

